# NRB Tells WI DNR "Slow the spread of CWD."



## sagittarius (Jun 2, 2004)

http://www.wisconsinoutdoornews.com/articles/2010/02/04/top_news/news04.txt


... ""We are not the only state to deal with this," Clausen said. "Years ago, Wyoming made the conscious choice that it would not take any action against (CWD) and let the disease run its course. What has happened in the meantime is that the disease has spread across wide areas of the state. There are areas where prevalence is up in the 30 to 40 percent range."

Clausen said a wildlife manager in Wyoming told him that state is seeing a decline in trophy deer - even on land managed for trophy deer." ...


----------



## Direwolfe (Sep 11, 2007)

Never underestimate the selfishness of hunters and their resistence to change. They will never inconvenience themselves and will justify their resistence to biologist's recommendations by crying for evidence of proof at unattainable levels.


----------

